# Spammer?



## kirchengemeinde_ostrach (5 Juni 2012)

Anbei ein Link:

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-Gemeinderat-fuer-Entsetzen;art372569,5449069

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Die Kirchengemeinde Ostrach


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Juni 2012)

*Kirche ?*

Gemeinderat *Markus Uhl *bezeichnete bei der Frage nach Aufteilung von Kindergartenkosten die Kirche als „Verbrecherorganisation“:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=389896#post389896

Ist das Spam oder warum wollen die sich hier austoben?


----------



## marlob (5 Juni 2012)

kirchengemeinde_ostrach schrieb:


> Anbei ein Link:
> 
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-Gemeinderat-fuer-Entsetzen;art372569,5449069
> 
> ...


Und jetzt liebe Kirchengemeinde? Wir sind hier bei Fun zum Feierabend und ansonsten diskutieren wir über Themen wie SPS, HMI usw.
Lokalpolitische Themen dürfen ruhig lokal bleiben. Oder ist es jetzt Aufgabe der Kirchengemeinde Gemeindemitglieder an den Pranger zu stellen.
Wirft auch nicht unbedingt ein gutes Licht auf die Kirchengemeinde.

just my 2 cents


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Juni 2012)

gut gebrüllt !

Aber lass uns mal die eventuelle Diskussion hier aus dem "Fun zum Feierabend" rausziehen , hat hier nichts zu suchen !

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53403-Spammer


----------



## Markus (6 Juni 2012)

das ist ja nett... 

also, auf eine diskussion zum thema habe ich grad keine lust, ich habe einfach zuviel um die ohren.

der verlinkte artikel stellt die ansicht des südkurrier dar.
denke die qualität des dortigen jonalismuss spricht für sich wenn man sich diese wertungsfreie unabhängige berichterstatung durchliest.
muss jeder selber wissen ob er das braucht, ich bevorzuge da eher die BILD...

das thema wurde in anderen zeitungen hier etwas kontroverser angegangen.
hier ein interview dass ich dazu in der schwäbischen zeitung gegeben habe:



> Was hat Sie zu dem Vergleich der Kirche mit einer Verbrecherorganisation bewogen?
> Die Bezeichnung war natürlich falsch, ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch bei denen Entschuldigen, die sich dadurch persönlich angegriffen fühlten. Mein Angriff galt dem “Konzern-Kirche“ und nicht den Menschen die davon überzeugt sind, mit ihrem Glauben etwas Gutes zu tun.
> Bei einem Vermögen von rund 500 Milliarden € in Deutschland trifft es der Begriff
> “gut funktionierende Firma“ sicher sachlicher. Da kommt nicht einmal der VW-Konzern hin.
> ...



da war ganz schön was los... 


es gab einige diskussionen die offen geführt wurden, aber es gab auch einige erbärmliche kreaturen die sich hinter dem deckmantel der anonymität versteckt haben - wie z.b. dass was sich da oben als "kirchengemeinde-ostrach" ausgibt. meiner meinung nach ist dass da oben aber etwas zu spät aus seinem loch gekrochen... 

schönen tag und frohes schaffen!


----------



## zotos (6 Juni 2012)

@Markus: Du kannst doch nicht offen die Wahrheit sagen wenn es um die heilige Kirche geht ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2012)

Markus, du kannst ja froh sein das du etwas weit vom Weltlichen wohnst.
Hier wurden (und wird noch) etwas härtere Strafen angewand, wenn die Politik gegen die
Kirche wettert http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietrich_von_F%C3%BCrstenberg
Siehe Kapitel "Unterwerfung der Stadt Paderborn" was mit dem Bürgermeister passiert ist,
seit dem hat sich keiner mehr was getraut zu sagen.


----------



## marlob (6 Juni 2012)

Es gibt auch andere Bespiele. Karlheinz Deschner ist 1985 für die selbe Wortwahl vor Gericht freigesprochen worden.
Er konnte in einem mehrseitigen Bericht nachweisen das er recht hat.
Den link dazu muss ich noch mal nachreichen.


----------



## marlob (6 Juni 2012)

Hier ein link dazu  http://www.aha.lu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6
Vor gericht stand aber wohl ein Student und nicht Deschner selbst wie ich eben schrieb.
Aber Deschner war es der die Kirche als grösste Verbrecherorganisation aller Zeiten betitelt hatte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2012)

@Marlob, in paderborn ist der Richter = Fürstbischoff da bekommst du niemals Recht. 
Außerdem reitet er auch eines der Pferde, beim vierteilen oder er zündet den Scheiter-
haufen an.


----------



## MasterOhh (6 Juni 2012)

Sehr gut Markus!
Die Kirche tut immerso als ob sie ganz allein für alle karitativen Einrichtung im Land aufkommt. Wie war das beim Diakonischen Werk? Finanzierung zu 2% von der Kirche und zu 98% vom Staat ......


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2012)

Na ja, Denunziantentum hat eine lange Tradition in Deutschland und die Kirchen spielten ja ohnehin eine unrühmliche Rolle in der Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts (und davor). Ich verstehe Markus Äußerung auch sofort so, dass sie gegen die Kirche als Organisation und nicht gegen Gläubige gerichtet ist. Insofern hat Herr oder Frau "Kirchengemeinde_Ostrach" sich also in die lange Tradition seiner Kirchenorganisation eingereiht. Leute wie Bonhoeffer wären sicher entsetzt, aber gar nicht verwundert über solche Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Markus (7 Juni 2012)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Sehr gut Markus!
> Die Kirche tut immerso als ob sie ganz allein für alle karitativen Einrichtung im Land aufkommt. Wie war das beim Diakonischen Werk? Finanzierung zu 2% von der Kirche und zu 98% vom Staat ......



naja und wo die anderen 2% herkommen ist halt auch so ne sache...
ob die jetzt von den kirchensteuern abgezwackt werden oder von anderen subventionen, darüber kann man streiten.
fakt ist dass es am ende immer vom steuerzahler kommt - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass geld durch beten entsteht.

die kirche hat bzw. finanziert keine einzige soziale einrichtung selber - wie auch? - sie ist lediglich träger und schmückt sich mit fremden federn.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2012)

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:

Man muß klar trennen zwischen den Menschen und der Organisation!
Es gibt viele Menschen in den Kirchen die hier ganz tolle Arbeit leisten.
Genauso gibt es "Menschen" in der Kirche, die schlichtweg dort nichts verloren haben.

Über die Organisation der kath. Kirche braucht man eigentlich kaum Worte verlieren.
Von der politischen Struktur und Organisation passt wohl am ehesten ein Vergleich mit Nordkorea.
Gesellschaftspolitisch geht es eher mit unserem deutschen Papst zurück in die (dunkle) Vergangenheit (Stichwort Pius-Brüderschaft, Rolle der Laienbewegung).
Schaut man sich das internationale Finanzsystem der kath. Kirche an, dann ist selbst eine schweizer Bank noch ein Musterbeispiel an Transparenz 

Nun schauen wir mal, was mit Vatileaks noch alles auftaucht. Es bleibt spannend 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wo die Kirchensteuer herkommt und unter welchem Regime diese beschlossen wurde ist hoffentlich hier bekannt.

Heilige Scheiße
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> wo die Kirchensteuer herkommt und unter welchem Regime diese beschlossen wurde ist hoffentlich hier bekannt.



Deutschlandweit eigentlich in der Weimarer Rebuplik 1919.
Vorher gab landeseigene Regelungen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Juni 2012)

Hier nochmal 2 interessante Links zum Thema Kirche und Finanzen
http://www.theologe.de/kirchensubventionen_stopp.htm
http://www.freie-christen.com/reichtum_der_kirche_ist_blutgeld.html


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2012)

Es ist doch toll wie auf ein Reizwort reagiert wird.
Niemand wird gezwungen in der Kirche zu sein und / oder Kirchensteuer zu bezahlen.
Man kann, abhängig vom eigenen Standpunkt oder Blickwinkel, jedes Ding aus verschiedenen Blickrichtungen sehen.
Wenn ich sehe was unsere Lieferanten abliefern, entfleucht mir manchmal auch fast ein "Verbrecherbande".
Doch dann kommt die guter Erziehung zurück und gut ist es.

Wem die verbalen Angriffe nutzen oder schaden, das ist ein anderes Kapitel.


bike


----------



## Markus (7 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen in der Kirche zu sein und / oder Kirchensteuer zu bezahlen.



wie unter anderem die links im beitrag vor dir zeigen ist die kirchensteuer eben das kleinste was dem verein zugeschmissen wird...
und auch die steigt komischerweise kontinuierlich - owohl immer mehr leute austreten.

ob die kirche gut oder schlecht ist, darüber bin ich es leid zu diskutieren.
ich halte es auch für überflüssig, im großteil der welt wird sich das thema in den nächsten 100 jahren von selber erledigen.
die paar die das dann noch brauchen können ihre sekten dann selber finanzieren.

wenn das heute schon so wäre - also dass die sich selber finanzieren, dann würde mich das nicht im geringsten stören.
vielleicht rege ich mich aus dem grund auch weniger über scientology auf als über die seid jahrhunderten etablierten vereine hierzulande...

neben der finanziellen sache sind es eben auch noch andere dinge.
eine erzieherin die mit einem geschiedenen partner zusammenlebt, oder nicht der katholischen konfession angehört, die wird in einem kindergarten der unter kirchlicher trägerschaft ist kaum eine stelle bekommen. in anderen sozialeinrichtugnen verhällt es sich gleich.
in einem kindergarten der unter der trägerschaft der stadt ist verhält sich das anders.
bezahlt werden aber beide von der stadt, auch unterhalt, gehälter und die verwaltungskosten gehen voll auf das konto der gemeinden und städte.


mit austreten und akzeptieren ist es leider nicht getan lieber bike!
jeder - wirklich jeder der steuern zahlt unterstützt diese vereine, ob er will oder nicht.
und für die gelten andere gesetze.

beispiel des tages:
eine bkannte soll patentante für das kind ihrer schwester werden.
sie ist aber aus der lirch ausgetreten - der dortige pfarrer verlangt für potentielle pantentanten einen nachweise dass die der katholischen kirche angehören.
und jetzt?
naja ich reg mich nicht mehr auf... ein paar generationen noch, dann ist das aus unserer kultur endlich rausgewaschen...


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ... Niemand wird gezwungen in der Kirche zu sein und / oder *Kirchensteuer zu bezahlen*....
> bike



Das ist schlichtweg falsch, weil:

Der beim Kirchenaustritt entfallende Kirchensteuerbetrag gelangt jedoch nicht in voller Höhe in die Hände des Steuerpflichtigen, einen Teil davon behält der Staat: 
Durch die Einsparung der Kirchensteuern erhöht sich nämlich das zu versteuernde Bruttoeinkommen genau um den Einsparbetrag.

Und dann wandern deine Steuern doch wieder dorthin, was hier Diskussionsthema ist


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch, weil:
> 
> Der beim Kirchenaustritt entfallende Kirchensteuerbetrag gelangt jedoch nicht in voller Höhe in die Hände des Steuerpflichtigen, einen Teil davon behält der Staat:
> Durch die Einsparung der Kirchensteuern erhöht sich nämlich das zu versteuernde Bruttoeinkommen genau um den Einsparbetrag.
> ...



Also ich werde nicht zum Kirchensteuerzahlen gezwungen.
Wenn du es so siehst,musst du logisch gefolgert, auch Steuerhinterziehen als legal anschauen.
Damit ja nichts zur Kirche kommt.

Was mit Steuern geschieht ist ein anderes Thema.


bike


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Was mit Steuern geschieht ist ein anderes Thema.



Um welches genau sich die Diskusion hier dreht! 
Die evangl. und kathol. Kirche bekommen jedes Jahr ca. 10 Mrd. direkt aus Steuergeldern und nochmal 5 Mrd. Euro durch Steuergeschenke vom Staat. Müssen dafür, anders als z.b. gemeinnützige Vereine keinerlei Rechenschaft über den Verwendung des Geldes ablegen. Bekommen als Arbeitgeber über ihre (von Staat bezahlten) Angestellten so massive Sonderrechte, das sie meiner Meinung nach schon gegen die ersten vier Artikel unseres Grundgesetzes verstoßen. Jeder andere Arbeitgeber würde im Schnellverfahren zu Unsummen an Schadensersatzleistungen verknackt wenn er sich ähnliche Dreistigkeiten herausnehmen würde.


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2012)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Um welches genau sich die Diskusion hier dreht!
> Die evangl. und kathol. Kirche bekommen jedes Jahr ca. 10 Mrd. direkt aus Steuergeldern und nochmal 5 Mrd. Euro durch Steuergeschenke vom Staat. Müssen dafür, anders als z.b. gemeinnützige Vereine keinerlei Rechenschaft über den Verwendung des Geldes ablegen. Bekommen als Arbeitgeber über ihre (von Staat bezahlten) Angestellten so massive Sonderrechte, das sie meiner Meinung nach schon gegen die ersten vier Artikel unseres Grundgesetzes verstoßen. Jeder andere Arbeitgeber würde im Schnellverfahren zu Unsummen an Schadensersatzleistungen verknackt wenn er sich ähnliche Dreistigkeiten herausnehmen würde.



Und unsere gewählten? Abgeordneten bekommen z.B. in Sachsen Anhalt 18% mehr Diäten dieses Jahr.
Und wir haften für Griechenland mit unsern Steuern, hast du dafür eine Erklärung, warum das besser ist?
Wist du das?
Denkt hier wirklich irgend jemand, dass wenn die Kirche kein Geld bekäme, wären die Steuern niedriger?

Ich finde die Beträge sehr polemisch, viel Wind wenig Substanz.


bike


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2012)

Lieber bike, die eine Steuerverschwendung mit einer anderen zu  rechtfertigen ist so als würde ein Bankräuber vor Gericht argumentieren  durch Steuerhinterziehung wird auch viel Geld erbeutet (und das ohne die  Gefahr erschossen zu werden). 

Es macht keinen Sinn Unrecht mit Unrecht zu rechtfertigen, aber  Steuerverschwendung mit anderer Steuerverschwendung zu rechtfertigen ist  Unsinn.

Mir gefällt Deine Anspielung auf Griechenland allerdings sehr gut. Bei beidem geht es in erster Linie darum die Lobby zufrieden zustellen. Die Bankkonzerne auf der einen und die Kirchen-Konzerne auf der anderen Seite.

Wenn man anspricht das die Kirchensubventionen zu hoch sind bekommt man  oft folgendes Argument zu hören: Wer soll dann die ganzen Kindergärten  und Krankenhäuser bezahlen. Die Antwort ist recht einfach die, die es  auch heute schon tun WIR. Die Kirche ist ja auch keine wundersame  Geldvermehrungsmaschine. Die Kindergärten zahlt eh so gut wie  vollständig die Ortsgemeinde, Krankenhäuser zahlen die  Krankenversicherten. Den einzigen Vorteil den die Kirchen in die  Situation bringen ist "der dritte Weg" im Arbeitsrecht in dem sie sich  an keinen Tarifvertrag halten müssen und ihre Angestellten auch nicht  Streiken dürfen. Unliebsame Mitarbeiter werden die auch ganz einfach los  denn irgend eine Sünde findet sich ja bei jedem.

Manchmal geht der Schuss aber auch nach hinten los. In Königswinter hat  die Kirche eine Kindergartenleiterin gefeuert weil diese eine  Ehebrecherin im Sinne der Kirche ist. Die Eltern der Kinder haben dann  aber dafür gesorgt das die Kirche die Trägerschaft verliert. 

Das mit dem Etikettenschwindel trifft es haargenau.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Juni 2012)

Unterschätzt nicht die Macht der Kirchen

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...ieren-frueheren-Messestart-_arid,5226240.html

Jetzt steht ein Tag der Offenen Tür bei der Feuerwehr an. Hier wollen die Geistlichen, dass dieser am Sonntag auch erst um 11:00 Uhr beginnen darf.
Hoffentlich ist die Feuerwehr dann so konsequent und kommt erst nach 11:00 Uhr wenn es bei den Kirchen mal brennt.


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Unterschätzt nicht die Macht der Kirchen
> 
> http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...ieren-frueheren-Messestart-_arid,5226240.html
> 
> ...



Möchtest du am Sonntag vor 11:00 schon einen heben?
Also diese Argumention ist nicht gut.

Wollen wir jetzt jeden Mist im Netz suchen, der gegen die Kirche spricht?
Bei uns klingen die Gläser und statt Amen heißt es dann Prost.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Möchtest du am Sonntag vor 11:00 schon einen heben?
> Also diese Argumention ist nicht gut.
> 
> Wollen wir jetzt jeden Mist im Netz suchen, der gegen die Kirche spricht?
> ...



Dann schreib doch mal etwas Positives über die Kirche, so als Gegendarstellung!


----------



## Solaris (8 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...Wollen wir jetzt jeden Mist im Netz suchen, der gegen die Kirche spricht?...
> 
> 
> bike



was spricht dagegen? Wollen wir lieber wegschauen und so tun als wäre das alles gut so wie es ist?
Die Kirche baggert jeden Tag an ihrer Baustelle "Zukunft", warum soll man immer alles totschweigen und hinnehmen?
Schon lange gilt die Kirche in unserem Staate als unantastbarer Bestandteil der Gesellschaft, aber will die Gesellschaft überhaupt diesen undurchsichtigen Machtapparat? Warum ist es so schwer diese eingefahrenen Wege zu ändern? Ich glaube nicht an einen so positiven Einfluß der Kirche in Deutschland auf die Gesellschaft als das dadurch ihre staatlichen Zuwendungen in irgend einer Weise gerechtfertigt würden. Die finanziellen Mittel die der Kirche zur Verfügung gestellt werden hätten bestimmt unzählige bessere Einsatzmöglichkeiten gehabt.

Gruß Solaris


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2012)

Solaris schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen?



Mir ist einfach zu dumm, immer alles in Zweifel zu ziehen, ohne sinnvolle Argumente zu haben.
Man könnte mit dem Geld...
Solange alles nur am Geld festgemacht ist, macht es wenig Spaß bzw ist es völlig sinnlos, dazu etwas zu schreiben.

Zur Toleranz gehört auch, andere Meinung und auch einen Glauben  zu akzeptieren.

Es gibt andere Werte als nur Geld und nein, es macht keinne Sinn drüber zu schreiben, ob dazu die Kirche gehört.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2012)

aber mal ehrlich, bei der Kirche sieht es doch so aus als wenn es ihr nur um das Geld geht.
Wenn die Altenpflegerin von der Caritas kommt, muss diese auch teuer bezahlt werden, warum
muß dann diese Firma und Bank Caritas dann noch von Steuergeldern bezuschusst werden.

Die No Name Altenpflege von nebenan bekommt diese Steuerliche Zuwendung nicht, das ist doch
wohl eine Wettbewerbsverzehrung, die nicht sein muss oder darf.

Es liegt doch wohl an der Kirche selber sich vom Weltlichen Geld loszusagen.


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Toleranz gehört auch, andere Meinung und auch einen Glauben  zu akzeptieren.
> ...


Wo beschneidet hier jemand den Glauben an sich? Wo wurde Intoleranz gegenüber dem Glauben geäußert? Der Etikettenschwindel wurde angeprangert. Die Machenschaften eines Weltkonzerns wird kritisch hinterfragt. Daraus Intoleranz abzuleiten ist etwas überzogen.

Religion ist Privatsache. Staat und Kirche sind strikt zu trennen.

Geil finde ich auch Deine Kritik daran das es hier nur ums Geld geht. Das war aber doch der Auslöser der Diskussion. Jemand hat öffentlich kritisiert das die Kirche gerne den Träger eines Kindergarten spielen will, wenn es aber um die Kosten geht nicht für diese nicht aufkommen will. Es geht nur darum die eigene Macht zu erhalten und das für umsonst.


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Zur Toleranz gehört auch, andere Meinung und auch einen Glauben  zu akzeptieren.



Tolerieren: JA
Akzeptieren: JA
Finanzieren: NEIN


----------



## Solaris (8 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Mir ist einfach zu dumm, immer alles in Zweifel zu ziehen, ohne sinnvolle Argumente zu haben.
> Man könnte mit dem Geld...
> Solange alles nur am Geld festgemacht ist, macht es wenig Spaß bzw ist es völlig sinnlos, dazu etwas zu schreiben.



du wirst es kaum glauben aber gerade das Geld ist in unserer Gesellschaft ein Kernpunkt, es ist niemals sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren! Gerade weil nicht genug da ist gibt es zuwenig Kindergartenplätze und eine verkümmerte Schulbildungspolitik!


bike schrieb:


> Zur Toleranz gehört auch, andere Meinung und auch einen Glauben  zu akzeptieren.


Hallo? wer hat hier was über nicht akzeptierten Glauben geschrieben? Glaube hat wohl nicht zwangsläufig mit dem "Machtapparat Kirche" zu tun!



bike schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Werte als nur Geld und nein, es macht keinne Sinn drüber zu schreiben, ob dazu die Kirche gehört.



Warum ist dann die Kirche so Geld- und Machthungrig?


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2012)

Warum bist du so Geldgierig?

Ich würde mir nie anmaßen so pauschal und undifferenziert zu urteilen.
Wenn wir nicht so viel exportieren würden, bliebe das Geld in den Ländern und dann ginge es den Menschen dort besser?

Völlig unabhängig davon ist es kein guter Stil sich so pauschal abfällig über eine Institution zu äußern, die von vielen Menschen als richtig und notwendig erachtet wird. 
Mir ist zu blöde immer wieder die selben abgedroschen Phrasen zu lesen.
Und nein ich bin nicht katholisch, bevor jetzt wieder einer denkt darin liegt mein Ansinnen etwas neutraler zu schreiben.


bike


----------



## Solaris (8 Juni 2012)

Es ist mein gutes Recht eine schlechte Meinung von der Kirche zu haben, die anderen gesellschaftlich-kirchlichen Probleme scheinen dich ja nicht zu interessieren, wenn dir das zu blöde ist dann ließ doch hier nicht mit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2012)

Ich glaube es ist nicht nur das Geld, Ursache für dieses war doch das anschwärzen unseres Admin
in der Presse. Das zeigt doch wie die Sekten Mitglieder in der modernen Zeit gegen ihre Kritiker 
wettern. Ich glaube das lässt hier zu recht einige aufhorchen, ob ihr Steuergeld so richtig investiert ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juni 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> Tolerieren: JA
> Akzeptieren: JA
> Finanzieren: NEIN


sorry: akzeptieren? NEIN - ich kann tolerieren, ohne zu akzeptieren. Und die (meine) Toleranz endet dann, wenn mein Gegenüber mich zur Akzeptanz auffordert.


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> sorry: akzeptieren? NEIN - ich kann tolerieren, ohne zu akzeptieren. Und die (meine) Toleranz endet dann, wenn mein Gegenüber mich zur Akzeptanz auffordert.



puhhhh jetzt wirds philosophisch... 
denke wir meinen das selbe -oder eher das gleiche?


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2012)

Sehen wir es positiv, wenigstens hat der User *kirchengemeinde_ostrach *sein Ziel erreicht und bike hat dem Markus mal ordentlich die Leviten gelesen. 

Auf seine Art und Weise: Fachlich fundiert und bissigen Argumenten.


Bevor hier einer vom jungen Pöbel kommt und bemerkt das bike gar keine Argumente vorgebracht hat, immer zwischen den Zeilen lesen ;o)


----------



## Lebenslang (8 Juni 2012)

Hat die kirchengemeinde_ostrach auch mal auf die "Haben" Seite von Markus geschaut, der hier
ein Forum zum Austausch von Informationen bereitstellt, welches evtl. sogar viele Entwickler oder Entscheider
großer Industriebetriebe nutzen.


Nein, da wird öffentlich aber anonym denunziert, das ist mit Sicherheit nicht meine katholische Kirche die mir in 
den vergangenen Jahren schon einige male durch schwere Zeiten geholfen hat.


Hoffentlich gibt es in meiner Gemeinde nicht auch solche Dummköpfe die anonym einen Link publizieren und sich damit 
der persönlichen Verantwortung entziehen möchten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2012)

Es gibt in Deutschland Regionen, wo man noch regelmässig zur Kirche geht  und auch zur Beichte muss. Und so musste auch Franz zur Beichte.

"Herr Pfarrer, ich habe meine Frau betrogen."

"Ja, wer war's denn?"

"Eigentlich möchte ich das nicht sagen!"

Der Pfarrer will ihm helfen: "War's Frieda aus der Finkenstraße?"

"Nein."

"War's die Helga aus der Ahornstraße?"

"Nein."

"War's die Sabine aus der Lerchengasse?"

"Nein", antwortet Franz und verlässt den Beichtstuhl unverrichteter Dinge.

Draußen vor der Kirche trifft er seinen Kumpel. "Na, hast du die Absolution bekommen?"

"Nein, das nicht, aber drei Superadressen!



Ja ich weiss.... in so einer ernsthaften Diskussion ist ein Witz unpassend.....

Amen.....


----------



## RobiHerb (9 Juni 2012)

*Schon Goethe..*

"Die Kirche hat einen guten Magen, 

Hat ganze Länder aufgefressen 

Und doch noch nie sich übergessen; 

Die Kirch' allein meine liebe Frauen, 

Kann ungerechtes Gut verdauen." 

 (Mephistopheles)       Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## FvE (9 Juni 2012)

Was mich wundert, ist das dieses Thema noch nicht angesprochen wurde.

Pädophilie finanziert durch Steuergelder


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexueller_Missbrauch_in_der_römisch-katholischen_Kirche


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2012)

FvE schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist das dieses Thema noch nicht angesprochen wurde.
> 
> Pädophilie finanziert durch Steuergelder
> 
> ...



Und bei Siemens gibt es auch Pädophille und alle die bei Siemens etwas kaufen finanzieren dies mit.
Oder bei Deutschen Bahn und Deutschen Post und ....

Mensch, welches Niveau hat denn dieser Threat nun erreicht?
Das ist ja fast schon so schlimm, wie das was in Insel gemacht wird.

Sachlich ist etwas anderes und bis vor kurzem dachte ich noch, Techniker denken logisch.

Und dann wundert man sich in Deutschland, dass es Gruppen gibt, die dieses dumme Geschwätz als politische Richtung übernehmen?
Ich nicht, leider.

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2012)

Der feine Unterschied ist, ich kann mit dem was ich kaufe selber entscheiden, wo ich mein Geld investiere ob bei Siemens oder bei Beckhoff.  Aber mit meinen Steuern kann ich das nicht. 

Zum anderen gehen die meisten Unternehmen anders mit so einen Problem um. Ich bin mir da sehr sicher das ein Unternehmen, bei so einer Verfehlung, sich von diesen Mitarbeiter trennen wird. Die Kirche versetzt in nur, in eine anderen Gemeinde oder ins Kloster.


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der feine Unterschied ist, ich kann mit dem was ich kaufe selber entscheiden, wo ich mein Geld investiere ob bei Siemens oder bei Beckhoff.  Aber mit meinen Steuern kann ich das nicht.
> 
> Zum anderen gehen die meisten Unternehmen anders mit so einen Problem um. Ich bin mir da sehr sicher das ein Unternehmen, bei so einer Verfehlung, sich von diesen Mitarbeiter trennen wird. Die Kirche versetzt in nur, in eine anderen Gemeinde oder ins Kloster.



Ja? Also wenn ich mich erinnere wie Siemens mit Korruption umgeht, dann kommen mir Zweifel an deinem Glauben.
Also würdest du auch so verhalten wie in Insel?
Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.

Der Ausgangspunkt war, dass jemand die Kirche als verbrecherische Organistion in der Öffentlichkeit bezeichnet hat.
Das ist den Leuten, die an die Kirche glauben gegenüber unfair und falsch.
Und jetzt alles was irgend jemand an der Kirche aufgefallen ist hier weiter breit zutreten, hat dem Beginn des Thrreats überhaupt nichts zu tun.
 Was die Kirche macht ist nicht immer richtig, aber wer macht alles und immer richtig?

Befriedigt es euch, wenn jeden Mist hier breittretet?
So viel von mir dazu.


bike


----------



## mariob (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
@bike, ich kann das schon in Teilen nachvollziehen was Du uns sagen willst. Allerdings sind eben auch manche Rückschlüsse, obwohl die Situation logisch zumindest für mich keinen anderen Schluß zuläßt, nicht nachvollziehbar. Die Begründungen sind dann ebenfalls, zumindest mir, zu dünn.
Wir haben es auch hier (diesem Thread, samt Ersteller) mit erwachsenen Leuten zu tun, sowohl bei den Schäfchen wie auch die Hirten. Alle rechtsmündig und für Ihr Tun selbst verantwortlich. Und bereits da geht es los, hier gibt es einen User namens kirchengemeinde_ostrach. Dieser suggeriert einen gemeinschaftlichen (einstimmigen)  Beschluß, bei dem andersdenkende Glabensanhänger, die gibt es immer, einfach mit integriert werden. Diese lesen in sehr großer Zahl nicht in diesem Forum (warum auch?), können sich nicht gegen diese Intervention wehren, weil es diese also gar nicht wissen. Ganz böse gesprochen kann man auch Heimtücke sagen (wobei das einen Vorsatz unterstellt - weiß ich aber nicht).
Ich hätte deswegen nicht schlecht Lust diesen Mist hier auszudrucken und in Ostrach ans Kirchentor zu nageln, das es auch die gesamte Gemeinde weiß, nicht nur die Forenleser. Vielleicht hat auch der TE dann den Hintern in der Hose die Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Wäre aber kindisch, genauso wie dieses eigentlich arme Kind Gottes.
Im übrigen, war das nicht auch Papa Ratzi, der vor einiger Zeit sich dahingehend äußerte das seine afrikanischen Niederlassungen sich besser mit Missionieren beschäftigen sollen als mit sozialen Projekten?
Wenn ich das nicht mit dem nötigen Abstand sehen würde, könnte ich gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen könnte. Denn das ist keine Menschlichkeit, und bei allem Respekt bike, aber das solltest auch Du einsehen.

Schönes RestWE noch
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ja? Also wenn ich mich erinnere wie Siemens mit Korruption umgeht, dann kommen mir Zweifel an deinem Glauben.
> Also würdest du auch so verhalten wie in Insel?
> Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> ...



Pädophile mit Steuerbetrüger gleich zu setzen, kann nur einen sehr kranken Hirn entspringen. 
Mit so einer öffentlichen Äußerung wird jedes Opfer herabgesetzt und weiteren Seelischer Qualen 
zugefügt. 

Eine Frage wie ich mich in der Ortschaft Insel verhalten würde, empfinde ich als eine absoluten 
Frechheit und verbiete mir so etwas. 

Denkst du eigentlich, nur hin und wieder, darüber nach was du da so schreibst. Vielleicht wäre es für 
dich mal sehr sinnvoll, eine Pause vom Forum einzulegen, nur um dich selber zu schützen, da du zu
keiner sachlichen Diskussion fähig bist, weder aus Technischer Sicht noch hier im Stammtisch.


----------



## Cassandra (9 Juni 2012)

Das wäre eine passendes Schlusswort gewesen:


zotos schrieb:


> Religion ist Privatsache. Staat und Kirche sind strikt zu trennen.



 Nicht zu antworten wäre OK, oder ein *einziger* Beitrag
 „Danke für den Hinweis, aber laut Grundgesetz kann man gegen den Südkurier deswegen nicht vorgehen.“  
hätte auch gereicht...

LG Cassandra


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Sachlich ist etwas anderes und bis vor kurzem dachte ich noch, Techniker denken logisch.



kann bitte jeder kurz auf danke drücken der keinen sachlichen bezug in der "argumentation" von bike sieht?

sicher werde ich für diese selbsherrliche aktion die nächsten wochen im forum gesteinigt


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> FvE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich wundert, ist das dieses Thema noch nicht angesprochen wurde.
> ...



Mensch bike das ist ja mal wieder eine Steilvorlage. Genau das ist auch ein Grund zumindest die katholische Kirche als Verbrecherorganisation zu bezeichen.

Wie viele fälle sind Dir den bekannt in denen Siemens oder die Bahn oder die Post vorsetzlich Fälle vertuscht haben in denen Angestellte von ihnen sich an Kindern vergriffen haben? Die katholische Kirche hat nachweislich solche Fälle vertuscht und nicht zur Anzeige gebracht.

Die Kirchen sind ja nicht automatisch verantwortlich für die Verbrechen ihrer Angestellten aber wenn sie davon Wind bekommen haben sie dies gefälligst der Polizei zu melden.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ja? Also wenn ich mich erinnere wie Siemens mit Korruption umgeht, dann kommen mir Zweifel an deinem Glauben.
> Also würdest du auch so verhalten wie in Insel?
> Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> ...



Jeder der sich hier kritisch geäussert hat, hat irgendwo gesagt, dass die Kritik nicht gegen die Menschen in der Kirche und ihren Glauben gerichtet ist.
Es geht hier um die Organistation bzw. das Unternehmen Kirche.
Und um den (eigentlich sinnlosen) Vergleich Siemens <-> Kirche zu kommentieren:
Siemens hat wenigstens was aus dem ganzen gelernt. Wenn ich mir das Verhalten der kath. Kirche in den Missbrauchsfällen anschaue, dann tun sich hier schon Fragen auf.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei Siemens gibt es auch Pädophille und alle die bei Siemens etwas kaufen finanzieren dies mit.
> Oder bei Deutschen Bahn und Deutschen Post und ....



Ich kann Dir, obwohl ich Deine Art absolut nicht leiden kann, nur raten mit der Verbreitung von solchen diffamierenden und ehrabschneidenden Unterstellungen im öffentlichen Raum sehr vorsichtig umzugehen. Da kann dann mal so eine dumme und gedankenlose Behauptung ganz schön nach hinten losgehen ...
Und ich hoffe, die Konzerne deren Mitarbeitern Du ganz pauschal Pädophilie unterstellst, reissen Dir mit Ihren Rechtsabteilungen den Arsch auf bis zum Deinen Mandeln... 



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, welches Niveau hat denn dieser Threat nun erreicht?



Auf jeden Fall gibts Du Dir in jedem Fred große Mühe, alles auf Dein Niveau herunter zu ziehen.

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Juni 2012)

Das Opfer des Kanibalen von Rothenburg war bei Siemens beschäftigt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes

Aber hier ist ein feiner Unterschied. Der Herr war erwachsen.

Sicher gibt es in vielen Firmen Fälle, in denen Mitarbeiter gemobbt und sexuell belästigt werden.

Aber keine Firma hat so viele minderjährige Schutzbefohlene wie die Kath. Kirche.
Und Siemens schreibt seinen Mitarbeitern nicht vor im Zölibat zu leben.

Zitat Zotos

Wie viele fälle sind Dir den bekannt in denen Siemens oder die Bahn oder  die Post vorsetzlich Fälle vertuscht haben in denen Angestellte von  ihnen sich an Kindern vergriffen haben? Die katholische Kirche hat  nachweislich solche Fälle vertuscht und nicht zur Anzeige gebracht.

Die Kirchen sind ja nicht automatisch verantwortlich für die Verbrechen  ihrer Angestellten aber wenn sie davon Wind bekommen haben sie dies  gefälligst der Polizei zu melden. 				

und da hat er recht.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Kirchen sind ja nicht automatisch verantwortlich für die Verbrechen ihrer Angestellten aber wenn sie davon Wind bekommen haben sie dies gefälligst der Polizei zu melden.


Doppelmoral, das ist für mich das größte Verbrechen überhaupt. Klar, wo viele Menschen, da auch viele Verbrecher. Doch diese Menschen, die sich über ihre Sozialarbeit in der Gesellschaft unentbehrlich machen und somit eine Macht entwickeln, die das demokratische System unterläuft, kann ich nicht gutheissen. Der Papst regiert über mich. Ohne dass ich das will. Oder sollte ich es "nur" Bevormundung nennen?


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2012)

@bike
Ich kann mir denken, was dich Anfangs zu einer Antwort bewegte, aber im Laufe der Diskussion bist du solange in die eigenen Fettnäpfchen und in die Fallgruben der Diskussionskollegen getreten, bis dein daraus resultierender Standpunkt eigentlich nicht mehr haltbar war. So ein Ergebnis ist deinem eigentlichen Anliegen natürlich kontraproduktiv und deshalb täte eine Klarstellung ganz gut. Dabei dürfen vorher gemachte Aussagen ruhig mal negiert werden. Sowas passiert i.d.R. nur in verbalen Auseinandersetzungen, hier im Forum hat man eigentlich bei einer Antwort genug Zeit, auch mal das Hirn einzuschalten, aber wie man leicht sieht ....


----------



## Verpolt (11 Juni 2012)

Egal wer an der Macht ist, die Kirche ist immer dabei


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> @bike
> ...im Laufe der Diskussion bist du solange in die eigenen Fettnäpfchen und in die Fallgruben der Diskussionskollegen getreten...


Ralle hier von Fallgruben zu sprechen ist eine unerhörte Unterstellung und verletzt meine religiösen Gefühle! 
Ich erwarte das sich der Südkurier oder ein anderes Käseblatt darüber empört und irgend ein Schwachmat sich hier anmeldet um auf diesen super wichtigen Artikel zu verweisen.


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Ralle hier von Fallgruben zu sprechen ist eine unerhörte Unterstellung und verletzt meine religiösen Gefühle!
> Ich erwarte das sich der Südkurier oder ein anderes Käseblatt darüber empört und irgend ein Schwachmat sich hier anmeldet um auf diesen super wichtigen Artikel zu verweisen.



Da kannste mal sehen ... 

Aber als Fönig hast du ja eh kein Problem mit der Trennung von Fönigreich und Religion.


----------



## FvE (11 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen ...
> 
> Aber als Fönig hast du ja eh kein Problem mit der Trennung von Fönigreich und Religion.



aber die Frönigs waren doch schuld, dass es zur kirchensteuer und zu diesem Tread gekommen ist

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchensteuer_(Deutschland)


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2012)

FvE schrieb:


> aber die Frönigs waren doch schuld...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchensteuer_(Deutschland)



FvE rich ich da etwa... Schlimmbeersaft?! 

Ab mit dem Kopf ;o)


----------



## spspapst1 (13 Juni 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich glaube hier haben fast alle den Sinn dieses beitrags missverstanden. Es sollte auf niveaulose Äusserungen eines gewissen Herren aufmerksam gemacht werden und keine Grundsatzdiskussion entstehen. Aber wer nicht durch gute Leistungen auffällt, der kann es durchaus durch provokative Äusserungen schaffen. Meinen Glückwunsch zu dieser zweifelhaften Leistung . An dieser Situation wird so ein kleines Licht nichts ändern, da hilft nur Auswandern. Oder du gründest eine eigene Republik. Uhlmenien oder so?

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Dummy (14 Juni 2012)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich glaube hier haben fast alle den Sinn dieses beitrags missverstanden. Es sollte auf niveaulose Äusserungen eines gewissen Herren aufmerksam gemacht werden und keine Grundsatzdiskussion entstehen. Aber wer nicht durch gute Leistungen auffällt, der kann es durchaus durch provokative Äusserungen schaffen. Meinen Glückwunsch zu dieser zweifelhaften Leistung . An dieser Situation wird so ein kleines Licht nichts ändern, da hilft nur Auswandern. Oder du gründest eine eigene Republik. Uhlmenien oder so?
> 
> in diesem Sinne



Und was sollte mit dem Beitrag bewirkt werden? Sollen wir jetzt alle katholisch werden oder ging es doch nur darum, dass der Betreiber des Forums diffamiert werden sollte? Oder sollen nur noch fromme Menschen Ihren Beitrag hier leisten dürfen?

 Der Zusammenahng zwischen Gemeinderat-Arbeit und diesem Forum erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Und für den Großteil in diesem Forum ist diese Bodensee-Provinz-Posse eigentlich nur peinlich.

Ich finde es schon interessant, dass bei Thema Religion in allen Gesellschaften die selben Beißreflexe ausglöst werden.

Die Gedanken sind frei wer kann sie erraten?


----------



## RobiHerb (14 Juni 2012)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Oder du gründest eine eigene Republik. Uhlmenien oder so?
> 
> in diesem Sinne



Da bin ich dabei, den Namen können wir  noch ändern, Alternative wäre eine eigene "Religion" zu gründen und dem  Rest der Welt mal zeigen, was man alles besser machen kann mit den  Steuergeldern, die man als Religionsgemeinschaft so abstauben kann.

Einen  SPSPAPST haben wir ja auch schon in den eigenen Reihen. Die Regeln  müssten für ihn noch ein wenig fortschrittlicher formuliert werden als  sie z.Z. für den Herrn in Rom gelten. 

Unser oberster  Glaubenssatz: Religionen, die intolerant gegenüber Andersgläubigen sind,  sind gegen die FGDO und werden aufgelöst als potentiell terroristische  Organisation.

Wir haben gelernt aus vielen tausend Jahren  Geschichte bis in die heutige Zeit: Wo immer Massaker stattfanden, wo  immer Kriege geführt wurden, gab es die Vertreter der diversen Kirchen,  die das ganze absegneten oder gar mit initialisiert haben.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Perfektionist,
> 
> wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast, habe ich den "Kirchenthread" moderiert, da ich von mehreren Usern darauf hingewiesen wurde, das er evtl. in eine Richtung läuft, die dem Charakter diese Forums nicht entspricht. Damit will ich nicht deine Meinung unterdrücken, aber eine Diskussion zu diesem schwierigen Thema möchte ich nicht unbedingt hier offiziell im Forum führen.
> Ich denke, ich habe durchaus verstanden, was du sagen wolltest, aber ich glaube auch ganz sicher, daß es die größere Zahl der Leser nicht richtig einordnen kann, das siehst du ja schon an der Richtung, die die Kirchendiskussion insgesamt genommen hat.


Ich weiss nicht, was ich nun dazu schreiben soll. Auf jeden Fall bin ich nun recht enttäuscht. Ich gebe zu, das meine Äusserungen nicht allgemeinverständlich sind (waren). Die Erde ist also eine Scheibe geblieben (und ich gehöre zu den Ketzern, die was anderes behauptet haben).


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Perfektionist,
> ich sehe leider, du hast mich zumindest nicht ganz verstanden.
> Meine PN möchte ich auch als PN, also Private Nachricht behandelt wissen!


Ich denke, Du hast mich sehr gut verstanden. Du hattest gut kommen sehen können, dass es so, wie es kam, kommen musste. Weil Du das Recht dazu hast, das, was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist, unterdrücken zu dürfen. Und das ist schlicht gesagt Scheisse! Leider muss ich das in dieser Deutlichkeit sagen. Statt Dich der Diskussion zu stellen bist Du so feige, das einfach wegzumoderieren.


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2012)

@Perfektionist
Nun ist es aber genug, ich hab wirklich viel Geduld, aber das geht zu weit!


----------



## bike (19 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast mich sehr gut verstanden. Du hattest gut kommen sehen können, dass es so, wie es kam, kommen musste. Weil Du das Recht dazu hast, das, was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist, unterdrücken zu dürfen. Und das ist schlicht gesagt Scheisse! Leider muss ich das in dieser Deutlichkeit sagen. Statt Dich der Diskussion zu stellen bist Du so feige, das einfach wegzumoderieren.



Hat da jemand ein Problem mit seinem Selbstbewusstsein und muss nun unsachlich und beleidigend werden?
Mir ist der Threat inzwischen zu dumm, doch persönlich so jemand angehen, der nur versucht sachlich zu bleiben, wie du es machst, kann nicht richtig sein.
Wenn du mit deiner Welt nicht klar kommst ist es schlimm und das tut mir für dich leid.
Wenn das Leben zu dir ungerecht ist, darfst und kannst du dir nicht das Recht ableiten, unfair zu anderen zu sein.


 bike


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

Gedult ist eine der Tugenden eines Moderators 
@bike: erkläre mir die Unfairniss?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Weil Du das Recht dazu hast, das, was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist, unterdrücken zu dürfen. Und das ist schlicht gesagt Scheisse! Leider muss ich das in dieser Deutlichkeit sagen. Statt Dich der Diskussion zu stellen bist Du so feige, das einfach wegzumoderieren.



Vielleicht hat die Spezies der Ralle auch das 
ausgeprägte "Sozialverhalten" der Pinguine – 
dort macht ja schließlich auch jeder was und 
mit wem er will. 

Ernsthaft: In erster Linie schützt Ralle Dich vor
Dir selbst.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: In erster Linie schützt Ralle Dich vorDir selbst.


Warum? weil er mich vor Morddrohungen bewahrt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast mich sehr gut verstanden. Du hattest gut kommen sehen können, dass es so, wie es kam, kommen musste. Weil Du das Recht dazu hast, das, was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist, unterdrücken zu dürfen. Und das ist schlicht gesagt Scheisse! Leider muss ich das in dieser Deutlichkeit sagen. Statt Dich der Diskussion zu stellen bist Du so feige, das einfach wegzumoderieren.




Nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Wie oft wurde denn einen Meinung die nicht offizelle Forenmeinung ist wegmoderiert ? Mir ist jetzt ein Fall bekannt. Dein Fall.  Und das zu einem Thema das m.E. höchste Sensibilät verlangt und auch hier im Forum nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... zu einem Thema das m.E. höchste Sensibilät verlangt ...


OK, Tabuthemen - gibt es das immer noch? So wie z.B., dass die Kirche nie Verbrecher beherbergte? Betretenes Schweigen führt uns nicht weiter...


----------



## Question_mark (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft: In erster Linie schützt Ralle Dich vor Dir selbst.



*ACK*, nur der perfekte hat es noch nicht kapiert ...



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest gut kommen sehen können, dass es so, wie es kam, kommen musste.



Ralle ist kein Hellseher um deinen psychischen Verfall im voraus zu erkennen. Hier ist ein technisches Forum und keine Lebensberatung, basta...



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Du das Recht dazu hast, das, was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist, unterdrücken zu dürfen. Und das ist schlicht gesagt Scheisse!



Jetzt aber mal tief durchatmen, das geht so nicht. Dem Ralle vorzuwerfen, unbequeme Meinungen im Forum zu unterdrücken, ist da wohl völlig von der Rolle. 
Diesen Vorwurf an Ralle empfinde ich wohl als das Letzte, einfach unmöglich. Und diese Behauptung darf ich als ein User der ersten Stunden dieses Forum zu Fug und Recht aufstellen.



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> was nicht offizielle Forenmeinung ist,



Mit welchem Recht masst Du Dir an, Deine eigene Meinung als offizielle Forenmeinung darzustellen ?



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich das in dieser Deutlichkeit sagen. Statt Dich der Diskussion zu stellen bist Du so feige, das einfach wegzumoderieren.



Bitte vergesse dabei nicht, das dies ein technisch orientiertes Forum ist. Natürlich soll alles auch etwas locker ablaufen, dazu gibt es eben auch den Stammtisch und mit den entsprechenden Freds zum Schmunzeln, Lachen oder Nachdenken. 

Ralle kommt hier seinem Auftrag als Moderator dieses Forums nach, wenn Dir die Bedeutung und Anspruch an diese Aufgabe nicht geläufig ist, dann konsultiere mal Wikipedia.

Wenn Du ein Problem damit hast, keinen Pinguin zum Vögeln zu finden oder in der Marbellin-Line keinen passenden Lippenstift oder EyeLiner zu Deinen Strumpfhosen findest, dann bist Du hier vollkommen falsch, suche Dir zu Bewältigung Deiner persönlichen Probleme Hilfe bei Fachleuten oder in anderen Foren.

Langsam habe ich wirklich die Faxen dicke von Deinen Beiträgen, suche Dir lieber professionelle Hilfe bei Fachleuten. Wir sind keine Lebensberatung und können Deine persönlichen Probleme nicht lösen. Oder um es mal kurz zu fassen : Ein recht persönlicher Angriff mit ungerechtfertigten Unterstellungen gegen den wirklich sehr toleranten Ralle hier abzulassen, ist unter aller Sau und durch nichts gerechtfertigt.  :sb2:

Perfektionist, melde Dich bitte erst hier wieder im Forum, wenn es Dir wirklich besser geht, ich bin stinkesauer ...
Und im übrigen verweise ich auf das obige Zitat vom Gerhard Bäuerle, der hat es sehr treffend ausgedrückt.

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2012)

ja, Erfahrung ist, was zählt. Vorurteile hast Du nicht...
	
	



```
''Ich habe wirklich keine Vorurteile.
Meine Meinung ist nur die Summe der Erfahrungen" ...  (Question_mark)
```


----------



## Question_mark (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Erfahrung ist, was zählt. Vorurteile hast Du nicht...
> Code:
> 
> ''Ich habe wirklich keine Vorurteile.
> Meine Meinung ist nur die Summe der Erfahrungen" ...  (Question_mark)



Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert, aber das ist nicht wirklich mein Problem, geht mir daher am Poppes vorbei  ...

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

Stürme der Entrüstung...
vielleicht sollte ich einen Seelsorger aufsuchen?

Also gut, dass es weiterhin Tabuthemen gibt und dass in einem technischen Forum nicht laut über Menschsein nachgedacht werden darf, hab ich nun kapiert. Und dass ein freier Wähler behaupten darf, dass "die Kirche" eine Verbrecherorganisation ist. Und sich dafür auch rechtfertigen darf. Und dass sich auch eine genügende Anzahl Minderheiten findet, die sich nicht dran stösst.

Tja, wie steht es hier um den Umgang mit Minderheiten? Ich denke, mir ist eine Demonstration der Intoleranz gegenüber Andersartigen gelungen. Dass Ralle auf den Herdentrieb mit aufgesprungen ist und gelöscht hat, statt hier ganz klar zu bekennen, dass er und weitere (die sich nicht namentlich beteiligen wollten) mit dem Thema Schwierigkeiten haben, hat mich enttäuscht.

Statt sich dazu zu bekennen, dass Sex Privatsache ist und bleiben soll. Meine Gegenthese, die ich hier in den Raum stellen möchte, ist, dass gerade diese Privatsache viel mit Kirche und dazugehörender gesellschaftlicher Norm zu tun hat.

Für mich ist das Thema nun durch, ich will Euch nicht mehr weiter mit meiner Sicht der Welt stressen.


----------



## IBFS (20 Juni 2012)

DAS ist der Nachteil eines Forums. 

Man schreibt Texte und der jeweils andere liest sie OHNE die Stimmung und Mimik sowie 
den Tonfall (Bösartig, Sarkastisch, Nett) des Scheibers mitzubekommen. Da helfen auch Smileys nur begrenzt. 

AUCH die Interpretation eines Textes bzw. Gedankens hängt vom Gemütszustand des Rezipienten ab.   

DAHER - Ihr Holzköppe  --- :roll::grin: --- 

Solche Diskussionen, wo Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert sind, sollten nahezu ohne Alkohol und in entspannter Runde 
geführt werden. Alles andere ist nutzlos und führt - wie man sieht - zu Frustrationen.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Tja, wie steht es hier um den Umgang mit Minderheiten? Ich denke, mir ist eine Demonstration der Intoleranz gegenüber Andersartigen gelungen. Dass Ralle auf den Herdentrieb mit aufgesprungen ist und gelöscht hat, statt hier ganz klar zu bekennen, dass er und weitere (die sich nicht namentlich beteiligen wollten) mit dem Thema Schwierigkeiten haben, hat mich enttäuscht.
> .



Vielleicht kann man Intoleranz auch anders rum auslegen:
Du warst auch so intolerant ein technisches Forum zu instrumentalisieren und die Diskussion in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken.

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Moderatoren ihre Arbeit gut und angemessen machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du warst auch so intolerant ein technisches Forum zu instrumentalisieren und die Diskussion in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken.


Mit Blick auf den TE und die vom TE angegriffene Person kann ich diesen Vorwurf nicht so recht nachvollziehen.


----------



## zotos (20 Juni 2012)

Wie sollen man den diese Unterhaltung denn jetzt noch nachvollziehen. 

Ich schätze Ralle und den Perfektionist sehr. Das Problemthema war wohl ebenso wenig eins wie wir nun eins haben. Die Kommunikation ist hier ein Problem, IBFS hat dies auch schon angedeutet.

Jetzt muss ich meinen Forumsfreund Perfektionisten aber auch mal kritisieren. Du kannst Dich über einen ungeschickt formulierten Satz oder gar nur ein Wort beschweren. In diesem Thread ist dies auch geschehen. Aber wenn hier einige Leser Deine aussagen in den falschen Hals bekommen und die Moderatoren darauf ansprechen sind die "Falschversteher" das Problem und nicht der, der sich zu komplex ausgedrückt hat.

Du kannst dich da in eine Reihe mit Günter Grass stellen ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

Ja, Toleranz und Akzeptanz sind für mich zwei grundverschiedene Sachen  (passt da der Zwinkerer?) Also, wenn ich richtig vermute, dass mein Freund Zotos diese Stelle z.B. meinte...

Tja, den Stiefel des Falschverstehers muss auch ich mir anziehen, bisweilen spielt mir meine Eitelkeit den Streich, Angriffe auf meine Person zu vermuten, wo kein Angriff vorliegt. Ich sollte lernen, bei Sachen, die mich emotional in dieser Hinsicht bewegen, erstmal nachzufragen ("Meintest Du...?"-Technik). Naja, dann gibt es ja noch die Ich-Technik. Aber ich will an meiner ganz persönlichen Paranoia arbeiten und nicht alles mehr als Angriff werten wollen, wo ich mich angegriffen fühle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2012)

Ich möchte mal etwas zum falsch verstehen sagen. 
Dieses Forum wird zb von mir als Werkzeug für meine tägliche Arbeit benutzt und kann 
aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das Arbeitgeber schauen was hier so von sich gegeben wird.
Die Gefahr besteht darin das ein Arbeitgeber nicht versucht die Ausdrucksweise im  Günter Grass 
Stil zu interpretieren, sondern nur diesen Thread überfliegt und danach seinen Mitarbeiter verbietet
während der Arbeitszeit dieses Forum zu nutzen. 

Irgendwo muss eine Grenze gezogen werden was und wie hier kommuniziert wird, diese hat der Perfekte in
und noch ein paar andere in meinen Augen weit überschritten.

Man kann sich hier vortrefflich über Kirche und Politik streiten, da bin ich der erste der dabei ist, aber
was da Zensiert wurde gehört nicht in den Stammtisch und garnicht ins Forum.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... was und wie hier kommuniziert wird, ...


Meintest Du bei mir das Was, bei den anderen das Wie? also, ich will Dich ja nur richtig verstehen...

Wenn Mein Arbeitgeber neugierig wäre, was das hier für ein Forum ist, dann müsste ich mir Gedanken machen, was für einen Arbeitgeber ich habe. Ich habe nun gewechselt und meine gleiche Arbeit behalten. Weil ich es bei unserem Zulieferer nicht mehr ausgehalten habe, genauer: weil mein EX-Chef es nicht mehr mit mir aushielt.

Das hier ist Stammtisch. Und wenn der Arbeitgeber scharf drauf ist, zu wissen, wie sich sein MA hier äussert, dann kann er das hier erfahren. Wenn der Arbeitgeber wissen will, ob ich meiner Frau treu bin, wissen will, welche Gene ich habe, wissen will, ob ich die richtige Konfession habe, das richtige Parteibuch, dann hab ich die Wahl: mich für meinen Brötchengeber aufzugeben oder mir was anderes zu suchen. Dann lieber HarzIV, sage ich zu mir.

Wenn mein Chef jedoch mit sich selbst und mir zufrieden ist, passiert garnichts. Dann ist es egal, wenn ich mal spät zur Arbeit komme. Dann muss ich keine Krankheit erfinden, um mich zu entschuldigen. Dann stimmt auch mein eigenes Selbstwertgefühl.

Und wenn er mich fragt, was das für seltsame Themen da im Forum sind, dann sage ich: normale Menschen sind das dort nicht. Aber die können und wissen ganz spezielle Dinge, und überhaupt: wer von uns ist denn "normal"? Ein jeder weicht doch irgendwie von irgendeiner Norm ab.

PS: das mit Grass hab ich ja garnicht mitbekommen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Was_gesagt_werden_muss


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Perfektionist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry Ralle,
wenn Du Deine Nachrichten nicht als vertraulich kennzeichnest, dann darf ich das ohne weiteres "weitererzählen". Wäre auch schlimm, wenn ich Dinge, die ich von anderen Menschen erfahre, nie einem Dritten mitteilen dürfte. Was verboten ist, ist, dass ein Dritter uns belauscht und dann das erlangte Wissen weitergibt.

siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertraulichkeit



> Die Vertraulichkeit von Postsendungen ist durch das Briefgeheimnis geschützt,





> Dagegen ist einfaches „weitererzählen“ einer Nachricht nur in klar geregelten Ausnahmefällen, etwa wenn es sich um Staats- oder Geschäftsgeheimnisse handelt, verboten.



übrigens: ich hab vergeblich die Forenregeln gesucht, um mich dort schlau machen zu können, wie mit PN umzugehen ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

OK, ich war eventuell indiskret.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

aber wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb: Schweigen hilft nicht. Und ich erinnere mich gut daran, was für Dinge die Kirche im Zeichen der angeblich so tugendhaften Diskretion verschwiegen hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> übrigens: ich hab vergeblich die Forenregeln gesucht, um mich dort schlau machen zu können, wie mit PN umzugehen ist.



Das gehört zu doch zu den einfachen Dingen des Lebens:

Privatsphäre, Privatleben, Privates Netz, Private Nachricht ... :roll:

Du wolltest noch die Quelle zu meiner Aussage zum Thema 
Freiheit (Deine hört auf, wo meine anfängt). 

Das gehört zu unseren *Grundrechten*.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> sorry Ralle,
> wenn Du Deine Nachrichten nicht als vertraulich kennzeichnest, dann darf ich das ohne weiteres "weitererzählen". Wäre auch schlimm, wenn ich Dinge, die ich von anderen Menschen erfahre, nie einem Dritten mitteilen dürfte. Was verboten ist, ist, dass ein Dritter uns belauscht und dann das erlangte Wissen weitergibt.
> 
> siehe:
> ...



Zwischen weiterzählen oder einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen besteht meiner Ansicht nach 
ein großer Unterschied. Die Narichten zu veröffentlichen war nicht nur indiskret und unfair, sondern auch
ein Vertrauensbruch den Ralle gegenüber. Er hat dir sein handeln begründet und darauf vertraut das du
nicht so eine Retourkutsche fährst. 

Ich finde das sehr rücksichtslos und unfair wie du mit Ralle umgehst....


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> übrigens: ich hab vergeblich die Forenregeln gesucht, um mich dort schlau machen zu können, wie mit PN umzugehen ist.



Anstand wäre das richtige Stichwort gewesen, das dir die Suche erspart hätte.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das gehört zu unseren *Grundrechten*.


toll, mein Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäusserung gilt hier nicht ...

Wenn Du bitte den betreffenden Abschnitt spezifizierst, aus dem Du Dein Grundrecht ableitest?


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr rücksichtslos und unfair wie du mit Ralle umgehst....


fair? jemanden mundtot zu machen? finde ich äusserst unfair. Und die "breite Öffentlichkeit", das sind wir Forenteilnehmer. Diese breite Öffentlichkeit ist keine sechs Milliarden Menschen gross. Ich glaub, dass selbst mein EX-Chef hier nicht mitliest. [zensiert]


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Anstand wäre das richtige Stichwort gewesen, das dir die Suche erspart hätte.
> 
> 
> bike


na, dann lies mal bei Wiki bei Anstand --> Ungerechtigkeit --> Willkür weiter.

mich hat man auch schon als selbstgerechtes Arschloch tituliert (war meine eigene Ehefrau). Hat mir zu denken gegeben. Hat mich aber auch für die Selbstgerechtigkeit anderer sensibilisiert.


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal etwas zum falsch verstehen sagen.
> ...


Auch wenn ich schon lange nicht mehr nachkomme, wer hier eigentlich welchen Standpunkt vertritt, möchte ich gern was zum falsch Verstehen sagen.
Eine der ersten Sachen im Service, die ich gelernt habe, ist:

*Man kann nichts falsch verstehen, sondern man kann nur nicht richtig/verständlich erklärt haben!*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> toll, mein Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäusserung gilt hier nicht ...
> 
> Wenn Du bitte den betreffenden Abschnitt spezifizierst, aus dem Du Dein Grundrecht ableitest?



Artikel 2, (1). Soll ich es Dir vorlesen? 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... jemanden mundtot zu machen ...



Mach mal halblang. Kennst Du die überhaupt die Bedeutung 
von _mundtot machen_?


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2012)

Vielleicht solltet ihr einen Gerechtigkeitsthread aufmachen. Hier ging es ursprünglich mal um eine Äußerung, die Markus in seiner Heimat gemacht hat und diese hat der Threadersteller, mit unbekannter Absicht , hier bekanntgemacht. Es wäre gut, wenn alle Teilnehmenden sich wieder auf das Ursprungsthema besinnen.


----------



## Solaris (21 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... und diese hat der Threadersteller, mit unbekannter Absicht , hier bekanntgemacht.




Das wiederum kann ich nicht glauben, der TE hatte sicher eine ganz gezielte Absicht. Und er hat erreicht das es hier viel Wind gegeben hat, auch wenn die Richtung der Diskussion in den Abfluß zu fließen neigt.

Gruß
Soli

PS: Perfekter, ich habe großen Respekt vor deinem fachlichen Können, aber bitte schalte nun mal ein paar Gänge zurück, des Forumfriedens Willen, danke!


----------



## zotos (21 Juni 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Hier ging es ursprünglich mal um eine Äußerung, die Markus in seiner Heimat gemacht hat und diese hat der Threadersteller, mit unbekannter Absicht , hier bekanntgemacht.
> ...



Die Absicht des TE ist mir auch schleierhaft, zumal er sich aus der Diskussion zurückgezogen hat.


Interessant finde ich wie viel Zuspruch die skandalösen Äußerungen von Markus hier im Forum erhalten haben.
SPS-Programmierer scheinen nicht gerade zu den fleißigsten Kirchenbesuchern zu gehören ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2012)

Solaris schrieb:


> ... aber bitte schalte nun mal ein paar Gänge zurück, des Forumfriedens Willen, danke!


ich möchte es versuchen.

Ich möchte jedoch zu bedenken geben, dass ein Zusammenleben ohne Auseinandersetzung auch nicht funktioniert. Die Folgen von Harmoniesucht sind nicht besser, wie ich bei Riemanns Abhandlung über Angst nachlesen durfte.

Bei QM möchte ich mich für die Äusserung entschuldigen, die ich weiter oben tat. Bei mir läuft ab 18:00Uhr in der Regel wie bei manchen anderen Forenkollegen auch der Wein ins Glas, da rutscht mir dann sowas auch mal raus. So, wie gestern abend eben. Entschuldigung.

Den Satz "... will dich (mich) vor dir (mir) selbst schützen, bewegt mich noch immer. Manchmal brauch ich etwas Zeit, um zu verstehen, was mich an so einer Äusserung stört. Es ist wohl die Bevormundung, statt mir die Folgen meines Handelns vor Augen zu führen, dass ich dann verstehen kann, wie ich mir selbst schade.

... und ja, Gerhard, lies bitte vor. Ich hoffe, Du meinst den Verstoss gegen das Sittengesetz.

zum TE: ja, die Möglichkeit, dass das nicht wirklich einer war, der Markus schädigen wollte, habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> zum TE: ja, die Möglichkeit, dass das nicht wirklich einer war, der Markus schädigen wollte, habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen.





> ...Die Kirchengemeinde Ostrach



__________


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> ...Die Kirchengemeinde Ostrach


also, ich meinte, jemand, der Markus´ Gegendarstellung zu dem verlinkten Artikel bereits kannte.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang. Kennst Du die überhaupt die Bedeutung
> von _mundtot machen_?


mal davon ab, dass mir diese Art, jemanden anzugehen, eigentlich nicht passt, ich es aber toleriere, stelle ich fest, dass man in früheren Zeiten jemanden tatsächlich wegen seiner abweichenden Meinung tötete. Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch kenne ich das Wort im Zusammenhang mit Einschränkung der Rede- und Pressefreiheit, ohne Mord, so wie es hoffentlich die Mehrheit dieses Forums verstanden hat.

hmmm, was sagte Zotos zu mir? ich könne mich an einem einzelnen Wort aufgeilen? Naja, aufgeilen hat er, glaube ich, nicht gesagt...


----------



## ALgG (21 Juni 2012)

Ich will auch noch mal....
Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur für mein Wochenendurlaub in Ostrach belesen...

1. Bin ich froh, dass ich aus der Kirche ausgetreten bin.
2. Egal wo und was, wer ein Forum hat braucht keine Feinde

3. Für den Ausdruck "diplomatische Defezite" schlage ich Markus zum Bämbel am Bande vor, deshalb darf ich nicht in die Politik :-(


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Absicht des TE ist mir auch schleierhaft, zumal er sich aus der Diskussion zurückgezogen hat.
> 
> 
> Interessant finde ich wie viel Zuspruch die skandalösen Äußerungen von Markus hier im Forum erhalten haben.
> SPS-Programmierer scheinen nicht gerade zu den fleißigsten Kirchenbesuchern zu gehören ;o)



Ich denke die Absicht des TE ist klar.  Meiner Meinung nach ging es nur darum Markus zu schädigen. Er hatte wohl gehofft das viele mit dem Finger auf ihn Zeigen und IGITT rufen. Dieser Schuss ging wohl irgendwie nach hinten los.....  Kirchen werden halt selten programmiert


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2012)

Also, da mir die Absicht des TE auch (wie Zotos) nicht ganz klar ist, hab ich mal in die Forensuche "Kirche" eingegeben. Und ich bin der Meinung, hätte der TE das auch getan, hätte er ahnen können, dass die Leserschaft hier nicht sonderlich gut auf Kirche zu sprechen ist.

wo ich allerdings schmunzeln musste:


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich persönlich kotzt jeder politische und religiöse Fanatismus an.
> Besonders die Intoleranz gegenüber abweichenden Meinungen
> ...


Gerhard, ich stimme mit Dir voll überein. Warum nur, ist das nicht immer so?


----------



## mariob (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
kann man den TE nicht aus dem Forum verbannen? 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man den TE nicht aus dem Forum verbannen?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Wozu, der meldet sich eh nicht mehr, ist schließlich ein echter kleiner feiger Denunziant. Und wenn er sich meldet, darf er durchaus Stellung nehmen, oder??? Dann ist immer noch Zeit...


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juni 2012)

mariob` Bemerkung hatte ich wegen des Smiley nun so gedeutet, dass man den TE so behandeln soll, wie der wohl andere (z.B. Markus) gerne behandelt gesehen hätte.

Aber der TE wird sich unter seinem Anmeldenamen ganz sicher nicht mehr melden, wenn er des Lesens hier mächtig ist. Und wenn er es dennoch tut, müsste ich ihn tatsächlich verdächtigen, Markus nicht schaden, sondern Markus` Standpunkt festigen zu wollen.

Falls hier 90% der Forenteilnehmer (ich zähl mich dazu, vielleicht sind es aber nur 1%) unter Verbannung die Löschung verstehen bzw. verstanden haben: Verbannung ist, jemanden an einen Ort zu versetzen, an dem sein Tun und Wirken keinen Schaden mehr anrichtet. Der ein oder andere hier kennt vielleicht ein Forum, in das der TE passen würde. Ist sicherlich eine Herausforderung für Forenbetreiber, so jemanden in ein anderes Forum zu versetzen, also, wenn er sich hier anmelden will, dann in einem anderen Forum rauskommt. Ralle, sprich doch mal vBulletin an, ob sowas geht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Falls hier 90% der Forenteilnehmer (ich zähl mich dazu, vielleicht sind es aber nur 1%) unter Verbannung die Löschung verstehen bzw. verstanden haben: Verbannung ist, jemanden an einen Ort zu versetzen, an dem sein Tun und Wirken keinen Schaden mehr anrichtet. Der ein oder andere hier kennt vielleicht ein Forum, in das der TE passen würde. Ist sicherlich eine Herausforderung für Forenbetreiber, so jemanden in ein anderes Forum zu versetzen, also, wenn er sich hier anmelden will, dann in einem anderen Forum rauskommt. Ralle, sprich doch mal vBulletin an, ob sowas geht.



Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl das Ralle das bei Dir auch so machen sollte..... so von Zeit zu Zeit .... oder wenn du den Stammtisch anklickst oder so.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2012)

@Perfekter,
den Ralle kannst du mit deinen Anliegen nicht erreichen, trotz deiner langjährigen Forumserfahrung 
hast du noch nicht erkannt das Ralle ein Moderator ist ( und dieses noch Super ).
Solche Einstellungen wie du Sie gerne hättest, kann höchstens ein Admin durchführen, also sprech mal
den Markus an, dieser wird bestimmt den Vorschlag von LiLaStern Nachkommen, darauf kannst du Wetten.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2012)

jeder kann mich ganz persönlich auf seine Ignorierliste setzen...

...dazu braucht es Markus gar nicht 


aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren, warum ihr euch so auf den Schlips getreten fühlt? Wenn QM seine ad personam an mir ablässt, kann ich das einordnen und hab kein Problem damit, ausser, dass eine gewisse Menge Leute dabei auch noch Beifall klatscht. Aber die landen dann bei mir ebenfalls in dieser Schublade.

Wie wäre es also mit einem gewissen Grad an Selbstoffenbarung? Einfach nur auf andere reinzuhacken bringt nicht weiter, überlegt Euch bitte, was Euch an mir wirklich stört und teilt dies bitte mir mit!(?)

lg, Andreas


----------



## IBFS (24 Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Schärfe in dieser Disskussion sehr übertrieben.
 Man könnte meinen das hier manche zu lange die frische Luft
nicht mehr gesehen haben. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als gänge
es um Leben und Tot. Trinkt ein Bier und vertagt euch.

Frank, der sinnlosen Streit in jeder Form hasst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2012)

Ich fühle mich auf den Schlips getreten, zum einen weil du mit deinen gelöschten Beitrag hier etwas reingebracht hast, was ich nicht einmal im Stammtisch diskutieren möchte. 
Zum anderen kommt das veröffentlichen von privaten PN's den Denunziantum vom TE sehr nahe.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/29418-Weise-Worte?p=392293#post392293


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2012)

nun, auch darüber, wie sinnreich ein Streit ist, darüber kann man streiten. Meine These ist, dass menschliches Zusammenleben ohne Auseinandersetzung nicht gelingt.

weise Worte...
ausgerechnet das zuvor und danach gepostete stützt Deine Meinung nicht, lieber geschätzter RN. Wie vertraulich ich PN behandle, habe ich hoffentlich bereits ausführlich genug dargelegt. Ausserdem waren es nicht Deine PN, die ich veröffentlicht habe  

Wenn Du, RN, bei bestimten Themen Schwierigkeiten hast, solltest Du eventuell auch mal einen Blick auf Deine eigene Sicht auf die Welt werfen.

wennich wieder statt meines Tablet wieder eine anständige Tastatur zur Hand habe, mag ich das gerne auch noch ausführlicher darstellen...


----------



## IBFS (24 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun, auch darüber, wie sinnreich ein Streit ist, darüber kann man streiten. Meine These ist, dass menschliches Zusammenleben ohne Auseinandersetzung nicht gelingt.



Da wollte ich nun mal versuchen die Wogen zu glätten, aber ich denke bei manchen Zeitgenossen ist das - so wie in der Politik - leider aussichtslos. :|

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2012)

OK, ich habs eingesehen. mir gerät das hier zum Selbstzweck. Entschuldigung.

hab halt auch erstmal drüber schlafen müssen


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2012)

weise Worte:





> Am schwersten ist es, Kinder beizubringen,
> dass die Wahrheit wichtiger ist als die Konsequenzen.
> 
> Orlando Aloysius Battista


das wäre wieder so ein Aufhänger für mich. Würde ich gerne diskutieren. Thema: wieviel Lebenslüge braucht der Mensch, um die Wahrheit ertragen zu können. Leidenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung vorprogrammiert? Oder interessiert es keinen?

Metadiskussion über das Diskutieren?

wenn Frank sagt:


> Man könnte meinen das hier manche zu lange die frische Luft
> nicht mehr gesehen haben.


mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ich nicht zu lange schon nicht mehr mit anderen Menschen zusammengetroffen bin. Bzw, mit zu wenig anderen. Als Programmierer habe ich mich vielleicht zum Einsiedler entwickelt. Nur, wie komm ich ohne andere da wieder heraus?


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wenn Frank sagt:
> mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ich nicht zu lange schon nicht mehr mit anderen Menschen zusammengetroffen bin. Bzw, mit zu wenig anderen. Als Programmierer habe ich mich vielleicht zum Einsiedler entwickelt. Nur, wie komm ich ohne andere da wieder heraus?



Also bei uns gibt es die Universallösung: Geh zum Wirt. 


bike


----------

